# War on wasps.



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

In the last few warm weeks I have been aware that wasps have been attracted to my new and expensive oak gates. They are actually feeding on the wood.
So as the gates cost me quite a sum I made a couple of these wasp traps below. This seemed to attract more and more wasps, hornets and flies to the 'honey'. I now have five home made traps.
I am now emptying the traps every five or six days and can estimate hundreds of bodies if not thousands that weigh a pound or two I bury in the field.

Now I know someone will tell me wasps are good for some part of the ecology but if only they would leave me alone I would do likewise. 

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

At present we also seem to have more than normal, and certainly a lot more than required....

I recently went to a box to retrieve a seat cushion (typical green plastic box for storing them in over the summer). I lifted the lid and spotted a nest of wasps about 5cm in diameter and about 6 cm tall..... with numerous flying around and crawling all over.

I rapidly closed the lid but to no avail and I was stung at least 20 times on my right arm plus numerous elsewhere. Fortunately they do not seem to have given me the full dose as within 20 minutes all awareness had gone that I had been stung.

So either they pulled back from the full dose, or I have no sense and no feeling or they are a different, less virulent, type.

I do not intend to investigate further and used a handy can of "Drop Dead Twice" as now allowed plus my bee suit plus a 150b pressure washer just to make sure their tenancy was terminated "with prejudice".


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

We’ve had some success with these fake wasp nests. 
Might be worth a try.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Actually Dave the 'wood wasps' have less powerful stings. I disturbed a nest all in the window returns of out house near Bergerac many years ago and was stung a dozen times. But although irritating hardly very painful. I then use the long hose of a vacuum to suck them and their nest up. 

Ray.


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

I was unfortunate to be stung by a wasp a couple of days ago. I am also very intolerant to their sting as I react badly with huge swellings. I had been sat having a beer from a bottle when I took a sip and discovered a wasp had got into the bottle and it stung me on the inside of my lip. Even after several days and numerous anti histamine tablets I still have a lip that looks as if it has had a full botox job.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Charlie. I didn't want to 'like' your bad experience as when I was about 10 or 12 I bit into a jam doughnut and a wasp managed to sting me inside my mouth. It blew up and stung for days. This was before Botox but I was speaking with a severe lisp.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Two more Hornets. Thats about six so far.

Ray.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Buy a Waspinator, a cloth bag you fill with carrier bags. Looks like a wasp nest so other wasps stay clear.

About £10 for 2, they work for us.
Dave


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Will it stop the wasps eating my oak gates? They are 8m. wide and outside.

Ray.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Yes It should

Dave


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

Did you know that male wasps dont sting only females, the males are generally the workers and are smaller.
Not so worried about wasps crawling all over me now. the females are bigger and more aggressive and usually defend the nest.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm not going to check between their legs Pete before I go near them.

Ray.


----------

